# Trifexis Heartworm/Flea&Tic meds may have fatal side effects



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I am reposting this from an Old Chatevo Lab board Member. She just had to send her beloved yellow lab Iris to the Bridge. The Heartworm/Flea&Tic med "may possibly" be the cause of Ivy's illness. I will be posting on Facebook what Pam finds and I will post it here to keep everyone abreast of what is going on.

Ivy Monahan - from Pam Monahan: Iris suddenly became very ill last week with intestinal issues. She was treated twice at our regular vet; once for diarrhea and then for vomiting, lethargy, not eating. Her lab results came back normal except for her thyroid, which was very low. She started medication for low thyroid, but then starting vomiting. She had been at the emergency vet for two days of tests. She had many tests performed there, including 2 ultra sounds and a barium swallow. They could find nothing wrong; no blockage, no foreign object, nothing. She lost 6 pounds in a week. She worsened overnight and when we visited with her this morning we made the decision to let her go and were with her when she passed. We had given Iris and Ivy a dose of Trifexis, a heart-worm preventative/flea control medication on November 29 and Iris became ill the next day. That is when we took her to our vet. So, a week and a day later, a dog that was fine and loving life, is gone. The ER Vet initially was skeptical of my concern about this heart-worm preventative medication, but did immediately perform a necropsy, at our request. She saw no evidence of advanced cancer, but did send off tissue samples for analysis. And, she herself contacted the manufacturer of Trifexis and Iris has a case number. It certainly would have been easier if she had been eaten up with cancer or even swallowed something. So, now we are involved with a pharmaceutical company, Elanco (Eli Lilly). Just want to ensure that this does not happen to other dogs.
We are broken hearted. I reposted this so everyone can read it and be aware of this. I will keep you posted on what they find out.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

*Another "possible" Trifexis poisoning.*

This is from the Labrador Retriever Forum...

Trifexis problems with our dog too.... BEWARE OF TRIFEXIS! 





This is not related to a Labrador but is related to Trifexis. The day before Thanksgiving Wednesday we took our healthy 3.5 year old male Dacshaund to the vet. He had a normal checkup and we received a 6 pack of Trifexis. On Thanksgiving morning we gave him a dose of Trifexis. Within 3 hours he became very ill including problems with balance, stiff neck, lethargic, and really just sick. This progressed over several days and we took him to the vet again. We were then referred to a surgeon as his problems were thought to be orthopedic. The surgeon after 5 days and many tests (over $2k) he is being diagnosed with GME. This dog was very healthy and active before taking Trifexis. He is still very ill and can not walk very well. The prognosis is poor and the vet says will eventually result in death. 

WE are devastated. 

I think it is too much of a co-incidence that he became ill within 3 hours of taking this medication and the onset of this disease. I would NOT give my dog Trifexis if I were you!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't want to make light of these side effects but with every drug there will be possible side effects. Many pets have reactions to vax as well as topical flea meds. 

We've been using Trifexis for several months now with no problems. After giving Hank his first and dose I watched him very carefully to make sure he was tolerating the drug well. Even now I keep him indoors to make sure he doesn't vomit-up the pill in our wooded yard where I wouldn't know it, thus loosing the effects of the heartworm preventative.


----------



## mortd001 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Trifexis may have given my 3-year-old Golden cancer also*

We needed to put down our incredibly healthy, funny and loving Golden on Monday, June 3, 2013. Coincidentally, he also began Trifexis and was given his 2nd dosage less than a week before he got sick. Thowing up and not eating. This was a large, healthy dog. He fought valiantly. I didn't know what to think. I mentioned the new heartworm/flea meds to the vet when we brought Charlie in but she didn't reply to that one.

A dog, otherwise healthy, suddenly becomes listly, throwing up and developing an autoimmune disease that kills him? I am crazy about this one.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Above poster: I am so sorry for the loss of your fur baby, and being so young, that is terrible.
I really don't believe that the cancer had something to do with the Trifexis. He must have had the cancer in his system before you started the first dose of Trifexis. 
Did your dog die of hemangiosarcoma? That is a fast moving incurable cancer that occurs so often in goldens. My fur baby died of it without much warning about 9 weeks ago.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> Above poster: I am so sorry for the loss of your fur baby, and being so young, that is terrible.
> I really don't believe that the cancer had something to do with the Trifexis. He must have had the cancer in his system before you started the first dose of Trifexis.
> Did your dog die of hemangiosarcoma? That is a fast moving incurable cancer that occurs so often in goldens. My fur baby died of it without much warning about 9 weeks ago.


The OP said an auto immune disease, not cancer. As an owner of a dog that reacted terribly to Comfortis, I can certainly believe Trifexis might preciptate an auto immune disease.

To the OP, I am so sorry for your loss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> The OP said an auto immune disease, not cancer.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


On another thread I think they said their dog passed away from cancer.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Megora said:


> On another thread I think they said their dog passed away from cancer.


Thanks, did not see that thread. I doubt the med would cause cancer so fast.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> The OP said an auto immune disease, not cancer. As an owner of a dog that reacted terribly to Comfortis, I can certainly believe Trifexis might preciptate an auto immune disease.
> 
> To the OP, I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The OP said cancer in the thread 'lead-in' statement (in bold) then said within the thread an auto immune disease.

ETA: Not the OP but the Poster that reserrected the threadl.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Exactly, sounds a bit misleading and confusing. 
All I am saying is, that I don't think that within the time frame she is stating, that cancer can develop and kill that quickly, even if it was Hemangio which we don't know. First dose of Trifexis dog is fine, few days after second dose dog diagnosed with cancer and dies, sounds like about a 5 week time frame and way too fast. 
So, I am assuming the cancer was in the system prior to the first dose of Trifexis and it is possible that the Trifexis made matters worse if the dog was already immune compromised.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

It's a terrible thing to lose a beloved pet, regardless of how. But it's even worse when they leave us too soon. 

Cassie was on Trifexis for about 9 months. During that time, she did have repeated diarrhea and vomiting. It never coincided with the pill, and instead coincided with other random events. So we just thought it was that. Then, I switched to a topical treatment, and since then, she hasn't had any diarrhea or vomiting. 

I'm very thankful that she's well now, and I'm very thankful that she never got seriously ill. Whether or not her symptoms were a result of Trifexis... I don't know. But Cassie will never try it again. I don't want to take the chance.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I went back and read the first post in this thread from 2006- Wow, sounds *EXACTLY* like Toby's reaction to Comfortis. We spent thousands of dollars on him,worried ourselves sick over his continued ill health, and by the Grace of God he recovered. I wish I had known about this thread before he took his first Comfortis. We will never ever give our dogs Trifexis or Comfortis again.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I went and found out that the initial testing in the US involved only 352 dogs, half given Trifexis and half given an active control...source: http://www.drugs.com/vet/trifexis.html


----------



## carmine34 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Heartworm and Lepto Vaccine*

I posted this in the health section but also want to post it here after I read your post.

I lost my best friend Maggie a 6 yr. old Golden/Collie on last Valentines Day to a seizure that killed her in about 20 seconds. She never had a seizure before but did have trouble seeing briefly a couple nights before she died. All her bloodwork and thyroid tests were normal. I checked everywhere and could not find any evidence of poisons. She was on Trifexis for heartworm and my vet talked me into giving her the lepto vaccine, she just finished the last lepto shot 6 days before she died. I just want to know if anyone out there is having problems with Trifexis or the lepto vaccine. I read that Trifexis can cause seizures and that the lepto shot has been known to cause reactions but usually right after the shot is given. I have noticed over the years that vets are constantly pushing these meds on us because it must be big business for the drug companies. Anyways, I just want to warn everyone about these two meds because they may be responsible for me losing my best friend. Has anyone out there suspected that these meds are causing problems with their Golden ? I do not want to make the same mistake with my next dog. Thanks !


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We had a dog contract and survive lepto in 2005 and ever since then I've been diligent about vaccinating my dogs for lepto. I've never had a reaction to date on any of the dogs- but I do schedule it to be done without other vaccines, and wait 3 weeks to do the others. Believe me, lepto is a nasty and cruel disease- we dodge a bullet but our vet told us to prepare to lose our boy to it- but he survived without permanent life threatening side effects. If I can vaccinate for it, I will- I never want to be that worried again.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Dogs can have reactions to the Lepto vaccine but it would usually show an allergic reaction a few hours later. I also have all my dogs get the lepto vaccine yearly, this is a nasty disease to get and out here in the country, I am not taking any chances.
I have a dachshund, dachshunds are very prone to allergic reactions to the Lepto vaccine. I just make sure to give my dachshund a Benadryl the day of the vaccine just in case and keep a close eye on him. He has never had a problem.

I hear more and more about problems with Trifexis, some even showing up months till a year after giving the first dose of Trifexis. My dachshund is stlll on Trifexis but I plan on switching him to Heartguard soon. 
None of my dogs have ever reacted to Trifexis but it is starting to scare me. My hairdresser used to give her Chihuahua Comfortis and Interceptor, but with no Interceptor on the market anymore, she switched to Trifexis about a year ago, never had any side effects. Last month her dog became extremely lethargic and barely conscious after giving Trifexis. She rushed him to the vet and they were able to help and save him. 

I don't know what caused your dog's deadly seizure, but I am very very sorry about it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We have very limited choices as far as what we can give our collie for heartworm prevention.... we were told by collie people to absolutely not put him on any heartguard or trifexis or sentinel even.....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Redundant so deleting.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

That does not leave you with a lot of choices, Kate. What are you giving him then?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> That does not leave you with a lot of choices, Kate. What are you giving him then?


Revolution, right now. We were giving him advantage multi before and had no complaints. 

We've heard horror stories about collies or collie mixes having seizures and other problems because of heartworm meds.... so it's really a touchy issue for collie people. Especially with interceptor off the market....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

You can have him tested to see if he has the mutation, I believe it's Washington State that does it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think MSU does it here? 

I still wouldn't feel comfortable putting him on something like heartguard or trifexis.


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

I am sorry . I am super scared and I still don't even have my puppy yet . What are the alternatives to Heartworm prevention?


----------



## roselloyd56 (Oct 22, 2012)

my maggie had a vesicular episode. she can't walk on her back legs very well with out losing her balance and her head is tilted to one side. Could this be a side effect of cancer? She had a bladder tumor removed in june. She is also coughing a few times a day. Could rimadyl or heart worm meds bring this on?


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Claire's Friend said:


> You can have him tested to see if he has the mutation, I believe it's Washington State that does it.


Link to the WSU VCP Lab site: MDR1 Testing

Active ingredients in common flea control and heartworm prevention meds:
Comfortis: spinosad
Program: lufenurnon
Heartgard/Iverhart: ivermectin
Heartgard/Iverhart Plus: ivermectin/pyrantel
Iverhart Max: ivermectin/pyrantel/praziquantel
Interceptor (discontinued): milbemycin oxime
Sentinel: milbemycin oxime/lufenurnon
Trifexis: milbemycin oxime/spinosad

Spinosad scares me, though I know plenty of people who have used it without incident. Ivermectin is highly problematic for dogs with the MDR1 gene mutation. My understanding is that milbemycin (the only active ingredient in discontinued Interceptor) is regarded as being the safer option for dogs who may be MDR1 carriers, but WSU mentions milbemycin in a way that suggests that safer and safe are completely different things (though that can probably be applied to everything in question). In any event and for what it's worth, Sentinel is the current option with which I'm least uncomfortable. Would just as soon not have the lufenuron, but can live with it.


----------

